# Best all around tire size for 18x8.5?



## barbedwire88 (Mar 20, 2009)

So I ordered some wheels that are 18x8.5 and I'm wondering what would the best all around tire size be for these? I was thinking 245/45/18, but I don't know too much about tire sizes really so thats why I'm asking... Thank you!!


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

235/40-18 or 245/40-18 depending on the offset. The 245/45-18 size is pretty tall.

Tire Size Calculator​


----------



## barbedwire88 (Mar 20, 2009)

the offset is 56


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

56 offset in the front is a bit high and may cause the tire to interfere with the front suspension. Call a local America's tire and see if they would be willing to test fit for you. Your best bet from what I can see is going to be the 235/40R18 but your local store should be able to get down and dirty for you. 

www.tires.com for the store location closest to you.


----------

